# Strawnana - need some advice! ! !



## Chukin'Vape

Hi All, 

Just needed some advice from yall, I'm a bit over the strawberry Ripe & Sweet vibe - ive been thinking of some strawnana. I made a version of this years ago, however I want to try this recipe now 



First problem is the Banana Cream LA - I can find this in TFA, the problem is I have used it before - and it was meh. 

Then I want to legit start a debate between the thoughts on Vanilla Custard V1 CAP vs. Vanilla Custard FW. 

And any thoughts how to make this recipe BETTER.


----------



## Dubz

Valleyvapour has LA banana cream.
https://valleyvapour.co.za/product/la-banana-cream-flavour-concentrate/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dobie

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/180177/Boardwalk by [ ENYAWREKLAW ]

Would highly recommend. Top 5 DIY recipes I have tried and closer to number 1. Bliss in a RDA. 

Kind of off topic but I just saw Banana Cream and Strawberry and this came to mind. Super creamy, Strawberry is there but not in your face. This is all about the Banana Milkshake and everything else just rounds it off.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Why not try this one, a very successful local commercial juice. Recipe released by @Mike, mixologist and owner of Mike's Mega Mixes. A strawberry vanilla softserve swirl with that yummy red raspberry syrup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Andre said:


> Why not try this one, a very successful local commercial juice. Recipe released by @Mike, mixologist and owner of Mike's Mega Mixes. A strawberry vanilla softserve swirl with that yummy red raspberry syrup.



Looks good - i've been seeing many recipe's with INW Raspberry, i've been meaning to try it in a custard instead of TFA SB Ripe and CAP SB Sweet. You might think i'm exaggerating, but the idea of this just made me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Dobie said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/180177/Boardwalk by [ ENYAWREKLAW ]
> 
> Would highly recommend. Top 5 DIY recipes I have tried and closer to number 1. Bliss in a RDA.
> 
> Kind of off topic but I just saw Banana Cream and Strawberry and this came to mind. Super creamy, Strawberry is there but not in your face. This is all about the Banana Milkshake and everything else just rounds it off.



Love this guy - havent tried this one!! Recipe Saved!


----------



## Dobie

Oh yes, and the bonus. Closest thing to a true shake and vape I have had. 24hrs is better for the AP to really turn it into malty goodness, but before that it won't dissapoint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Andre said:


> Why not try this one, a very successful local commercial juice. Recipe released by @Mike, mixologist and owner of Mike's Mega Mixes. A strawberry vanilla softserve swirl with that yummy red raspberry syrup.



TFA Strawberry 1.5
TFA Strawberry Ripe 1.5
TFA VBIC 4
TFA Marshmallow 0.5
Cap VC1 1.25
Cap Sweet Cream 0.8
Inawera Raspberry 0.4

I always say a good recipe needs no more than 15% flavour - looking good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

I have tried this juice 2 times. First time identical. Second time subbed The LA banana with TFA Banana Cream. Which seemed to be almost identical to my palette. Then subbed vanilla custard with 5% TFA custard and 5% vanilla bean TFA. It was magical. Vanilla bean made this juice even better.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Kalashnikov said:


> I have tried this juice 2 times. First time identical. Second time subbed The LA banana with TFA Banana Cream. Which seemed to be almost identical to my palette. Then subbed vanilla custard with 5% TFA custard and 5% vanilla bean TFA. It was magical. Vanilla bean made this juice even better.



When you say TFA Custard are you specifically talking about TFA Vanilla Custard


----------



## Kalashnikov

Chukin'Vape said:


> When you say TFA Custard are you specifically talking about TFA Vanilla Custard





Mistake. Meant FA CUstard

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Dobie said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/180177/Boardwalk by [ ENYAWREKLAW ]
> 
> Would highly recommend. Top 5 DIY recipes I have tried and closer to number 1. Bliss in a RDA.
> 
> Kind of off topic but I just saw Banana Cream and Strawberry and this came to mind. Super creamy, Strawberry is there but not in your face. This is all about the Banana Milkshake and everything else just rounds it off.



I made 150ml of Boardwalk, using ENYAWREKLAW 30ml premix, and man oh man is it good!!! 
Steeped it 10 days and 3 days later I'm down to the last 30ml or so. On my next order is FA Meringue [always 1 short ne] as I doubt subbing with TFA Meringue will render the same results. I'm going to try my best to let the last 30ml steep another 2 weeks, I want to guage whether this juice fades with steeping or if it gets better.

I'd highly recommend this to anyone looking for a good Straw Nana Milkshake. If you buy the premix then you don't need to steep the juice for much longer than a week.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Greyz said:


> I made 150ml of Boardwalk, using ENYAWREKLAW 30ml premix, and man oh man is it good!!!
> Steeped it 10 days and 3 days later I'm down to the last 30ml or so. On my next order is FA Meringue [always 1 short ne] as I doubt subbing with TFA Meringue will render the same results. I'm going to try my best to let the last 30ml steep another 2 weeks, I want to guage whether this juice fades with steeping or if it gets better.
> 
> I'd highly recommend this to anyone looking for a good Straw Nana Milkshake. If you buy the premix then you don't need to steep the juice for much longer than a week.



Sounds good man - you mentioned a premix???? I didnt think you could get this in a premix locally - am I missing something?


----------



## Greyz

Chukin'Vape said:


> Sounds good man - you mentioned a premix???? I didnt think you could get this in a premix locally - am I missing something?



I purchased a few concentrates from Chefs UK and they were selling the 30ml Boardwalk premix for 6 pounds (R17.30 to the pound at the time) - the price was so cheap I couldn't resist adding it.
But if you follow the recipe on e-liquid-recipes your juice should come out tasting identical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

